# Great Starter Kits HERE



## Pia

Okay so Sookie's (my hedgehog) starter kit came in not to long ago and OMG I am absolutely in love with everything that came in. It came with a bunch of really cool cute stuff. I totally recommend this place to get your starter kits. All you really need to get that doesn't come with the starter kit is a large bin and diy that into a bin cage and your done. I will list the link down below because OMG when it came in I was like totally flabbergasted with all the items that came with it. Everything looked so cute together. All of the stuff was super girly and cute and kinda princess like which I absolutely loved, but don't be running away because I said that worried that you might get a cute princess themed starter kit as well. If you want a specialized kit them email them what you want and they will put it together for you. I would say one thing though they are some what pricy but in my opinion it is so worth it like OMG is so cute. I got the deluxe starter kit. And it came with more than enough stuff.

Here is the link> http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/supplies-for-sale.html


----------

